# Here is the new...



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh she is adorable. Someone said she should be named Mercy in the other thread and I like it. Is it the same breeder as Cruiser's breeder was? I think I am in love, is it my birthday gift? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

yes she is from the same breeder as Cruiser... it is believed that they have the same parents as well.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So is she my birthday present? I think since she is related to Cruiser then she will be just as fun as he seems to be. LOL


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, you find the cutest puppies! I hope you find a name for him soon. Is that breeder aware of what causes bitches have to have puppies?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

More like do they know that everytime they breed this pair that a puppy or 2 or more end up with a heart murmur...This lil girl has a grade 2 murmur....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I likey I likey!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> More like do they know that everytime they breed this pair that a puppy or 2 or more end up with a heart murmur...This lil girl has a grade 2 murmur....


On no, I'm very sorry. Hopefully, he will be OK. I know he will find a good home (maybe he has already?)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well she landed in the right place to be looked after. e must have been typing at the same time. My I likey was at her looks not the stupid breeder.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

NO she hasnt landed her new home.... The Inn is full..... Thanks Hooch...I do my best....for these lil ones like they were my own....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

IOhope that beautiful little girl willout grow that murmur and live a long and healthy life.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for taking the little one in, hope it all works out and a loving and suitable home is found.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Give her a hug for me Mary...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, she's beautiful. Sure wish I had room for one more....... murmur or no.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

She's adorable!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

She is so cute - love her coloring.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG Mary!!! She is drop dead gorgeous 

Awww, is Bama and Beau gettin a lil sis???? 

I like Mercy too, she'll be making all the others say mercy when she pins em


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

First night went well, she didnt even cry once in her crate.I put her in there at 12:45am and she made it through till 8 am..no messes in her crate.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> OMG Mary!!! She is drop dead gorgeous
> 
> I like Mercy too, she'll be making all the others say mercy when she pins em


I totally agree . She is so beautiful! Wish I could take her!
She'll find a perfect forever home and you are a great foster mom!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she's quite the cutie. i hope she lives a long, happy life


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

IM sure we will find her a home... we will take her to our vet and see what happens then to the University of Missouri.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She's too cute... And hmmm... not afraid of the Missouri Crew? I see her being TROUBLE in the future (in a GOOD way - I _like '_em naughty!)


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Awww...she is adorable! Have fun with her!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> So is she my birthday present? I think since she is related to Cruiser then she will be just as fun as he seems to be. LOL


Yep! Come get her Carol, Tim won't mind !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mercy*

Mercy is absolutely precious, adorable, huggable, she will find her FUREVER HOME IN NO TIME FLAT!!

Would love to hold her and cuddle her!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

She is precious!! I'm sure someone out there will just love her to pieces and give her a wonderful home. I don't know anything about the heart murmers. What are the chances she'll outgrow it and live a long, healthy life? I hope and pray that's exactly what happens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heart Murmur*

Heart Murmur:

One of my Samoyeds, *Munchkin, *had a heart murmur and she lived to be 12 years old.
*
Mary: How do you like the name Munchkin???*


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww Mary, she's a doll for sure. Thank God she's with you and your rescue now. I am sure she will find the perfect home for her. And I agree with PG, if she's not afriad of the big dogs so far, she's TROUBLE! lol.

I guess there's no way the people can be convinced to not breed those 2 anymore because of the pups they are producing with heart murmers?


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

You're a saint  what would these pups do without you? she's a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> Awww Mary, she's a doll for sure. Thank God she's with you and your rescue now. I am sure she will find the perfect home for her. And I agree with PG, if she's not afriad of the big dogs so far, she's TROUBLE! lol.
> 
> I guess there's no way the people can be convinced to not breed those 2 anymore because of the pups they are producing with heart murmers?


Angie ..the breeder sends the heart murmur dogs to a broker and if the broker cant sell them then they put them *down*!!! Cruiser was shoved in a box on his way to be put down we we saved him.

With a grade 2 murmur there is a good chance within the next 4 months she will out grow it.If after 4 months she hasnt chances of it going away are very slim.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Simon would sure like a little sister. Maybe she would like CA?


----------



## nhlbluesgirl (Apr 19, 2008)

She's a cutie! Is the breeder listed on Puppyfind? There is one breeder in the area that has a litter of goldens. Most (if not all) have heart murmurs.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Does that little face say "attitude" or what? She's going to be a riot to have around.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

nhlbluesgirl said:


> She's a cutie! Is the breeder listed on Puppyfind? There is one breeder in the area that has a litter of goldens. Most (if not all) have heart murmurs.


She is from Iowa.......


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Angie ..the breeder sends the heart murmur dogs to a broker and if the broker cant sell them then they put them *down*!!! Cruiser was shoved in a box on his way to be put down we we saved him.


 
That's disgusting.......


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

She is so cute! I am with Hooch, she landed in the right place and is in good hands. Keep us updated on how she's doing. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

ShadowsParents said:


> That's disgusting.......


just one more reason we cant say no.


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

What a beautiful baby!! I had a foster last year that was a 12 week old pup with a 4 out of 6 heart murmur. He never showed any problems with it though and his new family is prepared to do everything if it comes down to it...

Clark:


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She is just precious!!! I'm glad to hear that she's settling in and getting along with the crew - that sure makes it a little easier on you! I do want to hear how Maggie is handling the new little one. 


Tiffany


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Your little puppy girl is BEYOND ADORABLE-
*How about the name MUNCHKIN for her?*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldengirl*

Goldengirl:

Your Clark is so cute!!!!


----------

